# Crop a 3D films left and right image for 2d



## Josh192 (Jul 28, 2010)

I was wandering what software can be used for making a 3D film (with its left and right image side by side) into a 2D film. Basically crop the left and right image, or merge them together or something. Any advice.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2010)

So rather than a 640x480 image you have a 1280x480 image and next to each other looks like a spot the difference type puzzle (maybe with a bar in between)?
Option 2 is you have one of the "lossy" 3d forms with a squashed image
Option 3 is is is row interlaced (each "field" is the image for the other eye- common among shutter based 3d image formats).

If the former two any old crop (or crop and resize) will do, the latter is more of a special case- personally I would try abusing an interlacing filter (something to separate "fields") and then dropping every other frame or even a halving of the height of the video but more on that if and when it comes to it.

Merging will not look good- the only way 3d really works is by having two different images* and presenting each eye with a different image (many different ways of doing this) although if you wanted you could probably turn it into an anaglyph 3d image.
*there are techniques to produce 3d images from a moving image http://forum.doom9.org/showthread.php?t=143855

The simple option is just the ffdshow program you probably decode your videos through (if you use a windows codec pack and VLC is not your player then you probably use FFDShow. Double click on the video option (will be black rather than blue) and crop will be an option in that.

After this we are into image editing proper.
http://www.virtualdub.org/
http://fixounet.free.fr/avidemux/
http://avisynth.org/ - this is script based but extremely powerful, if you are going to have to mess with interlaced content in this manner I would


----------

